# bekommen vs. erhalten vs. kriegen



## acrkdduf

Hallo zusammen  Ich komme aus Südkorea und lerne Deutsch selbst in Korea.
Dazu habe ich viele Schwierigkeiten und Jemand hat mir diese Seite vorstellen, um mehr hilfbare Informationen zu bekommen 

übrigens habe ich eine Frage zwischen "bekommen" und "erhalten".
Was ist denn Unterschied zwischen den Wörter ??

Also, habe ich einen Satz gesehen.
so : Andere nutzen den Computer, um Informationen zu erhalten.

man sagt, in diesem Satz, "bekommen" ist viel besser als "erhalten"..
aber mein Wörterbuch scheint es, als die beiden Wörter ganz dieselbe Bedeutungen hätten...

Vielen Dank und Frohe Ostern im Voraus


----------



## Demiurg

Es handelt sich um unterschiedliche Sprachebenen/-stile:

- _kriegen_ (umgangssprachlich)
- _bekommen_ (normal)
- _erhalten_ (gehoben)

P.S. Willkommen im Forum


----------



## Frank78

Ich würde "erhalten" als ein klein wenig gehobener als "bekommen" einstufen, ansonsten sind beide Wörter in dieser Bedeutung synonym.


----------



## Demiurg

Bei übertragener Bedeutung kann "erhalten" nicht verwendet werden:

_Er hat Angst gekriegt._ 
_Er hat Angst bekommen._ 
_Er hat Angst erhalten._ 

Von daher kann man mit "bekommen" nichts falsch machen, mit "erhalten" schon.


----------



## Gernot Back

Demiurg said:


> Bei übertragener Bedeutung kann "erhalten" nicht verwendet werden:
> 
> _Er hat Angst gekriegt._
> _Er hat Angst bekommen._
> _Er hat Angst erhalten._


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob "übertragene Bedeutung" hier wirklich der richtige Ausdruck, das richtige Kriterium ist. Liegt es nicht vielmehr daran, ob es sich bei der Akkusativergänzung um ein Abstraktum oder ein Konkretum handelt?

Woran ich allerdings auch denken muss, ist die umgangssprachliche Passiv-Ersatzform, die mit _bekommen _und _kriegen _funktioniert, nicht aber mit _erhalten_ (auch wenn Magnus in diesem Thread hier anderer Meinung ist).

 Hier fungieren _kriegen _und _bekommen _gewissermaßen als Hilfsverben zur Bildung eines Pseudo-Passivs.


_Mir wurde geholfen._

->
_Ich habe geholfen bekommen/gekriegt._

_Mir wurden die Schuhe geputzt._

->
_Ich habe die Schuhe geputzt bekommen/gekriegt._


----------



## Hutschi

"Erhalten" kann noch weitere Bedeutungen haben, Beispiel: aufrechterhalten, konservieren, auch in "die Art erhalten".


----------



## Resa Reader

acrkdduf said:


> Ich habe ein Frage zu  "bekommen" und "erhalten."
> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den Wörtern?
> Also, habe ich einen Satz gesehen.
> so : Andere nutzen den Computer, um Informationen zu erhalten.
> 
> man sagt, in diesem Satz, "bekommen" ist viel besser als "erhalten"..
> aber mein Wörterbuch scheint es, als die beiden Wörter ganz dieselbe Bedeutungen hätten...



In diesem Satz hat "erhalten" dieselbe Bedeutung wie "bekommen". (Wer sagt, dass "bekommen" besser ist?)


----------



## acrkdduf

Danke sehr für die alle netten Anworten 






Resa Reader said:


> In diesem Satz hat "erhalten" dieselbe Bedeutung wie "bekommen". (Wer sagt, dass "bekommen" besser ist?)



von meinem Freund aus Deutschland 
er sagte nur, "erhalten" hört sich viel 'elegant' an.

also, wollte ich nur feststellen, welchen Unterschied zwischen "erhalten" und "bekommen" es gibt 

Und nochmal Danke, mir diese Seite zu vorstellen  
Ich wollte eigentlich Ihnen eine Nachricht schicken, aber muss ich 60 Minuten warten, weil ich eine andere Nachricht, die von mir Änderung der Muttersprache auffordert wurde, schon geantwortet habe


----------



## acrkdduf

Hallo, zusammen 
vor kurzem habe auf diesem Forum den Unterschied zwischen "Bekommen" und "Erhalten" gefragt.
und Danke nochmal für die alle netten Antworten 

Einer davon hat mir gesagt, "Angst erhalten" ist nicht möglich.
und ich weiß jetzt schon, dass sich das "Erhalten" viel eleganter anhört als "Bekommen oder Krigen" und
dass Sie nur ganz kleine Unterschieden haben.

Also, warum ist das "Angst erhalten" nicht möglich ?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Sowka

acrkdduf said:


> Hallo, zusammen
> vor kurzem habe in diesem Forum nach dem Unterschied zwischen "Bekommen" und "Erhalten" gefragt.
> und danke nochmal für all die netten Antworten
> 
> Einer davon hat mir gesagt, "Angst erhalten" ist nicht möglich.
> Und ich weiß jetzt schon, dass sich das "Erhalten" viel eleganter anhört als "Bekommen oder Kriegen" und
> dass sie nur ganz kleine Unterschieden haben.
> 
> Also, warum ist das "Angst erhalten" nicht möglich ?
> Danke im Voraus





Hallo acrkdduf 

"Erhalten" bezieht sich immer auf etwas, das man von anderen Personen oder sonst von außen bekommt, zum Beispiel:

_Ich habe eine Nachricht erhalten._ (Das heißt, jemand hat mir die Nachricht gesandt)
_Er hat ein Angebot erhalten._ (Das heißt, jemand hat ihm das Angebot geschickt)
_Sie hat ein Stipendium erhalten._ (Das heißt, eine Institution hat ihr ein Stipendium gewährt)
etc.

*Angst* jedoch erhält man nicht von außen. Sie entsteht in der Person selbst. Deshalb kann man "erhalten" hier nicht verwenden, sondern man sagt:
_Ich habe Angst bekommen.
Ich habe einen Schreck bekommen.
Ich habe eine Erkältung bekommen_.

In all diesen Fällen kann man auch "... kriegen" sagen. Das ist umgangssprachlich. 
_Ich habe Angst gekriegt._


----------



## acrkdduf

Sowka said:


> Hallo acrkdduf
> 
> "Erhalten" bezieht sich immer auf etwas, das man von anderen Personen oder sonst von außen bekommt, zum Beispiel:
> 
> _Ich habe eine Nachricht erhalten._ (Das heißt, jemand hat mir die Nachricht gesandt)
> _Er hat ein Angebot erhalten._ (Das heißt, jemand hat ihm das Angebot geschickt)
> _Sie hat ein Stipendium erhalten._ (Das heißt, eine Institution hat ihr ein Stipendium gewährt)
> etc.
> 
> *Angst* jedoch erhält man nicht von außen. Sie entsteht in der Person selbst. Deshalb kann man "erhalten" hier nicht verwenden, sondern man sagt:
> _Ich habe Angst bekommen.
> Ich habe einen Schreck bekommen.
> Ich habe eine Erkältung bekommen_.
> 
> In all diesen Fällen kann man auch "... kriegen" sagen. Das ist umgangssprachlich.
> _Ich habe Angst gekriegt._



Ach so! 
Habe ich voll verstanden 
Danke sehr!


----------



## Mozzerfan99

What is the precise difference between those three words?
I heard that bekommen and kriegen are direct synonyms, and kriegen is more common, but from what I can see, you say 'ich bekomme Taschengeld' rather than 'ich kriege Taschengeld'. 
Thanks.


----------



## ablativ

Either version (_ich *bekomme/kriege *Taschengeld_) is correct, as is _ich *erhalte* Taschengeld.
_
It's just a matter of linguistic style: Most sophisticated: erhalten, a little less: bekommen, at the end: kriegen.

But all three verbs mean the same (in this case).

PS: When you search the internet, you may find there are a lot more hits for "ich bekomme 30 Euro Taschengeld" compared to "ich kriege 30 Euro TG", but the reason could be lying in the fact that the internet entries are written language. In spoken language it could possibly be the other way round.
_
_


----------



## Mozzerfan99

That makes sense, thanks.
So kriegen is just less formal, and therefore only used in colloquial speech?


----------



## ablativ

Mozzerfan99 said:


> ..., and therefore only used in colloquial speech?


not only, but certainly more often.


----------



## perpend

Mozzerfan99 said:


> What is the precise difference between those three words?
> I heard that bekommen and kriegen are direct synonyms, and kriegen is more common, but from what I can see, you say 'ich bekomme Taschengeld' rather than 'ich kriege Taschengeld'.
> Thanks.



Well, all are possible. More context would help you figure it out!


----------



## Jason_2_toi

Agree entirety with ablative.

Curiously, the pronunciation of the most common of the three departs markedly from what you might expect when you see it written, to a greater or lesser degree depending on the speaker.


----------



## Mozzerfan99

Jason_2_toi said:


> Agree entirety with ablative.
> 
> Curiously, the pronunciation of the most common of the three departs markedly from what you might expect when you see it written, to a greater or lesser degree depending on the speaker.



How is it pronounced then?
And so is there any difference in usage, and if so could you please give me some examples?
Thanks


----------



## Frieder

Some things you just cannot _erhalten_:

Ich glaube ich erhalte gerade eine Erkältung. 

Du erhältst gleich eine Ohrfeige. 

So _bekommen_ and _kriegen_ are one thing (and thus almost similar in meaning) and _erhalten_ is a different one (high register/Officialese/Legalese).


----------



## Jason_2_toi

Mozzerfan99 said:


> How is it pronounced then?
> And so is there any difference in usage, and if so could you please give me some examples?
> Thanks


Well, obviously I'm talking about kriegen. Equally, pronounced correctly, it's as you would expect (du kriegst), for example). But in colloquial usage, people will say, du krisst (pronunciation approximate) 'ne Ohrfeige.


----------



## Rudolf Oberson

Das Verb "kriegen" ist deutschländisches und österreichisches Standarddeutsch. Im deutschschweizerischen Standarddeutsch verwendet man ausschliesslich "bekommen". Gemeindeutsch (at, ch, de) ist "erhalten".


----------



## Hutschi

Es hängt von der Bedeutung ab.

Ein Buch zum Geburtstag kriegen = Ein Buch ... bekommen/erhalten
Einen Schnupfen kriegen= einen Schnupfen bekommen 

(im Prinzip muss man die weiter oben besprochenen Restriktionen für "bekommen" und "erhalten" beachten. "Kriegen" kann beiden entsprechen.)


----------



## Kajjo

Rudolf Oberson said:


> deutschländisches


Diesen Begriff gibt es nicht. Du meinst _bundesdeutsches _Standarddeutsch.

Bundesdeutsches Hochdeutsch – Wikipedia


Rudolf Oberson said:


> kriegen


"Kriegen" ist auch im bundesdeutschen Standarddeutsch ein umgangssprachlicher Begriff der gesprochenen Sprache, wenn auch weit verbreitet. Er wird schriftsprachlich nur selten verwendet.



Rudolf Oberson said:


> ausschliesslich "bekommen". Gemeindeutsch (at, ch, de) ist "erhalten".


"Kriegen" deckt viele Bedeutungsnuancen ab und kann nicht immer durch "bekommen" und "erhalten" ersetzt werden, zumal die beiden Wörter "bekommen/erhalten" ohnehin nicht miteinander austauschbar sind.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> "Kriegen" deckt viele Bedeutungsnuancen ab und kann nicht immer durch "bekommen" und "erhalten" ersetzt werden


Könntest Du bitte ein Beispiel mit 'kriegen' liefern, wo dieses nicht durch 'bekommen/erhalten' ersetzt werden kann? Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Könntest Du bitte ein Beispiel mit 'kriegen' liefern, wo dieses nicht durch 'bekommen/erhalten' ersetzt werden kann?


Die Standardübersetzung "bekommen" funktioniert schon fast immer, "erhalten" dagegen nur sehr selten. Mir wäre "erhalten" als _typische_ Übersetzung von "kriegen" nicht einmal spontan eingefallen, aber es gibt natürlich schon etliche Situationen, in denen "erhalten" passt.

_Ich habe ihn dazu gekriegt mitzumachen. = Ich habe es geschafft, dass er mitmacht.
_


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Könntest Du bitte ein Beispiel mit 'kriegen' liefern, wo dieses nicht durch '[...] erhalten' ersetzt werden kann?


z.B.
Sie haben alle die _Grippe gekriegt/ bekommen_. (erhalten )
Das Baby bekommt/ kriegt Zähne. (erhalten )


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> Könntest Du bitte ein Beispiel mit 'kriegen' liefern, wo dieses nicht durch 'bekommen/erhalten' ersetzt werden kann? Vielen Dank im Voraus.


"Ich kriege/krieg die Krise!" (Redewendung. To panic, to become impatient)


----------



## elroy

Mir fällt noch „Ich kriege das Fahrrad nicht in den Kofferraum“ ein. Ich weiß nicht, ob da auch „bekommen“ möglich ist (ich glaube schon), aber das höre ich immer mit „kriegen“ . „Erhalten“ geht definitiv nicht.

Auch das zusammengesetzte Verb „hinkriegen“ höre ich immer so (im Gegensatz zu „hinbekommen“, was aber vermutlich auch möglich ist, „hinerhalten“ dagegen wieder nicht).


----------



## JClaudeK

"erhalten" kann man offensichtlich nur dann verwenden, wenn man etwas von einer anderen Person geschenkt/ übergeben/ zugeteilt / ... bekommt.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Mir fällt noch „Ich kriege das Fahrrad nicht in den Kofferraum“ ein. Ich weiß nicht, ob da auch „bekommen“ möglich ist (ich glaube schon), aber das höre ich immer mit „kriegen“ ....



„Ich bekomme das Fahrrad nicht in den Kofferraum“.

Ähnliche Beispiele: 
Ich kriege/bekomme 
den Koffer nicht zu/die Schuhe nicht auf/das Wasser nicht warm/die Arbeit nicht fertig etc.​Es geht hier um Orts- bzw. Statusänderungen.


----------



## elroy

„Ärger kriegen“ ist eine feststehende Wendung. Geht es auch mit „bekommen“?


----------



## JClaudeK

Ja, man kann auch  „Ärger bekommen“.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> „Ärger kriegen“ ist eine feststehende Wendung. Geht es auch mit „bekommen“?


Ja.


JClaudeK said:


> "erhalten" kann man offensichtlich nur dann verwenden, wenn man etwas geschenkt/ übergeben/ zugeteilt / ... bekommt.


Ja.


elroy said:


> Mir fällt noch „Ich kriege das Fahrrad nicht in den Kofferraum“ ein. Ich weiß nicht, ob da auch „bekommen“ möglich ist


Ja.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich stimme Kajjo und Claude vollkommen zu. Diese Varianten sind korrekt.

Eine Ergänzung: Im übertragenen Sinn ist bei "erhalten" nicht unbedingt eine Person notwendig. Ich kann ein falsches Ergebnis erhalten, wenn die Batterie des Messgerätes schwach ist.
Das funktioniert auch mit "bekommen" und (schlecht) mit "kriegen".


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Im übertragenen Sinn ist bei "erhalten" nicht unbedingt eine Person notwendig.


Stimmt, auf die Person kommt es nicht unbedingt an.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Im übertragenen Sinn ist bei "erhalten" nicht unbedingt eine Person notwendig.


Richtig.  Einzige Bedingung: das "Agens" darf nicht mit dem Subjekt identisch sein.


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

bearded said:


> Könntest Du bitte ein Beispiel mit 'kriegen' liefern, wo dieses nicht durch 'bekommen/erhalten' ersetzt werden kann? Vielen Dank im Voraus.



Dies gilt auch bei "kriegen" im Sinne von "einholen"/"fangen" - hier kann weder _bekommen_ noch _erhalten_ verwendet werden: 


Mich *kriegt* die Polizei nicht! = Mich _erwischt/verhaftet_ die Polizei nicht!
Den *kriegt* de Gea nicht mehr! = De Gea kann den Ball nicht mehr _erreichen/fangen_ und kassiert ein Gegentor
etc.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Könntest Du bitte ein Beispiel mit 'kriegen' liefern, wo dieses nicht durch 'bekommen/erhalten' ersetzt werden kann? Vielen Dank im Voraus.


Die Grundbedeutung von _erhalten_ ist statisch und von _bekommen_ und _kriegen_ dynamisch. Wenn man sich die historischen Bedeutungen, aus denen sich die moderne Bedeutung _empfangen_ entwickelt hat und die auch je nach Konzext noch nicht ganz verschwunden sind, wird klarer, warum _bekommen_ und kriegen oft nicht durch erhalten zu ersetzen ist, auch da wo man es _empfangen_ heißt. Zum Beispiel wenn man seinen Wunsch, ein Bier zu erhalten, ausdrücken will:
_Ich bekomme ein Bier < Mir wird ein Bier_.
_Ich kriege ein Bier < Ich streite [für] ein Bier._ 
_Ich erhalte ein Bier < Ich bewahre ein Bier_.

Der letzte Satz ist nur sinnvoll, wenn man damit ausdrücken will, dass das Bier schon fast da ist.


----------



## bearded

Danke für die Erklärungen und die vielen Beispiele jew. als Antwort auf meine #15.


----------



## maicart

Thanks for the explanations. Which one is best here?

Du kannst feilschen, um einen guten Preis zu _____.

a) erhalten.
b) bekommen.

You can haggle to get a good price.


----------



## Hutschi

I would use both in a kind of metaphorical sense (sometimes), but I would usually say "um einen guten Preis zu erzielen/zu erreichen".


----------



## berndf

maicart said:


> Thanks for the explanations. Which one is best here?
> 
> Du kannst feilschen, um einen guten Preis zu _____.
> 
> a) erhalten.
> b) bekommen.
> 
> You can haggle to get a good price.


I would either use _bekommen_ or _kriegen_. The latter is a tat more colloquial, i.e. I might say _kriegen_ but write _bekommen_.

_Einen Preis erhalten_ is not strictly wrong but wouldn't be my first choice. It makes most sense if you have asked someone for a price and the sentence is about the actual reception of the information. Example: _Ich habe XYZ gebeten, mir mir ein Angebot zu schicken. Ich habe von ihm inzwischen die Produktbeschreibung aber noch keinen Preis erhalten_.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Die Grundbedeutung von _erhalten_ ist statisch und von _bekommen_ und _kriegen_ dynamisch. Wenn man sich die historischen Bedeutungen, aus denen sich die moderne Bedeutung _empfangen_ entwickelt hat und die auch je nach Konzext noch nicht ganz verschwunden sind, wird klarer, warum _bekommen_ und kriegen oft nicht durch erhalten zu ersetzen ist, auch da wo man es _empfangen_ heißt. Zum Beispiel wenn man seinen Wunsch, ein Bier zu erhalten, ausdrücken will:
> _Ich bekomme ein Bier < Mir wird ein Bier_.
> _Ich kriege ein Bier < Ich streite [für] ein Bier._
> _Ich erhalte ein Bier < Ich bewahre ein Bier_.
> 
> Der letzte Satz ist nur sinnvoll, wenn man damit ausdrücken will, dass das Bier schon fast da ist.


Hallo, Bernd,
ich verstehe es nicht ganz. Die historische Betrachtung ist interessant, aber wie kann ich es mit heutigen Wörtern ausdrücken, insbesondere, da es nicht nur einen Wandel der Erscheinungsform des Wortes sondern auch von dessen Bedeutung gibt. Zusätzlich besteht die Schwierigkeit, dass die Wörter situationsabhängig sind.

Zu Hause:

_Ich bekomme ein Bier  _
_Ich kriege ein Bier  _
_Ich erhalte ein Bier_
_
Beispiel: Meine Frau verteilt Getränke. 
alle Wörter sind möglich und gleichbedeutend, haben aber unterschiedliche Stilebene (wie oben in #2 beschrieben).

Beispiel: Bestellung in einer Gaststätte._


_Ich bekomme ein Bier  _
_Ich kriege ein Bier  _
_Ich erhalte ein Bier_
_
Steht für "Ich möchte bitte ein Bier". Hierbei wird besonders oft 1) verwendet. 2. klingt unhöflich, 3. habe ich noch nicht in dem Zusammenhang gehört, kann es mir aber vorstellen. Ich denke aber, weil es leicht gehoben ist, wird es durch "Ich möchte (bitte) ein Bier" verdrängt.


Beispiel: Empfang des Biers. Ich habe Bier bestellt, aber es ist noch nicht da.

"Was bekommst du?" - Alle drei sind möglich, aber aus Symmetriegründen scheiden 2. und 3. aus.

---------------------------------
Alle drei sind geeignet, wenn man etwas von jemandem bekommt.
---------------------------------
Nicht geeignet ist "erhalten" bei Krankheiten: zum Beispiel "Ich kriege/bekomme einen Schnupfen".
1. und 2. sind nicht geeignet im Sinne von einen Status aufrechtzuerhalten:
Es gilt, möglichst viele Arten zu erhalten/bewahren. Ich will ihn am Leben erhalten. 
Das entspricht Bernds drittem Beispiel: Ich bewahre ein Bier. (Ich habe es, aber trinke es nicht. Ich behalte es.)


_


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> _Beispiel: Bestellung in einer Gaststätte._
> 
> 
> _Ich bekomme ein Bier _
> _Ich kriege ein Bier _
> _Ich erhalte ein Bier_
> _
> Steht für "Ich möchte bitte ein Bier". Hierbei wird besonders oft 1) verwendet. 2. klingt unhöflich, 3. habe ich noch nicht in dem Zusammenhang gehört, kann es mir aber vorstellen._


Ich nicht. Ich stimme berndf zu:


berndf said:


> _Ich erhalte ein Bier < Ich bewahre ein Bier_.
> 
> Der letzte Satz ist nur sinnvoll, wenn man damit ausdrücken will, dass das Bier schon fast da ist.






Hutschi said:


> I would use both in a kind of metaphorical sense (sometimes), but I would usually say "um einen guten Preis zu erzielen/zu erreichen".


Das hört sich für mich eher wie etwas an, das man zu einem Verkäufer sagen würde, nicht zu einem Käufer. Aber normalerweise ist ja durch den Kontext (zu wem wird es gesagt?) klar, was gemeint ist.

einen guten Preis erhalten
hört sich merkwürdig an, fast so als ob einem jemand eine Auszeichnung überreichen würde.
einen guten Preis bekommen
hört sich OK an. Wie wäre es mit:
Du kannst feilschen, um einen guten Preis auszuhandeln.
?


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> ...
> Du kannst feilschen, um einen guten Preis auszuhandeln.
> ?



Auf dem Markt würde es gut funktionieren. Allerdings wird selten gefeilscht. Und wir würden eher euphemistisch sagen:
Du kannst verhandeln, um einen guten Preis zu erzielen.


----------



## bearded

@berndf 
Ich nehme an, dass Dein ''mir wird ein Bier'' (#19) bedeutet: mir wird ein Bier_ gegeben/gebracht._ Stimmt's?


----------



## berndf

_Werden _existiert auch als Vollverb (und nicht als Hilfsverb) mit einer eigenen Bedeutung (_entstehen, gedeihen, wachsen_). Um diese Bedeutung ging es da in der historischen Notiz. Bekommen hatte ursprünglich dieselbe Bedeutung, die _become _im Englischen immer noch hat. Das Beispiel verdeutlicht, wie der Bedeutungswandel zustande gekommen ist. _Mir bekommt ein Bier (=Mir wird ein Bier) > Mir bekommt ein Bier (Ein Bier ist gut für mich) > Ich bekomme ein Bier (=Ich erhalte ein Bier)_.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Auf dem Markt würde es gut funktionieren. Allerdings wird selten gefeilscht. Und wir würden eher euphemistisch sagen:
> Du kannst verhandeln, um einen guten Preis zu erzielen.


Danke für die Rückmeldung! Vielleicht sehe ich es zu kleinlich, aber ›erzielen‹ würde ich, wenn es um einen Preis geht, nur sagen, wenn es um die „Verkäuferseite“ geht. Vgl. die Beispiele bei DWDS:


> er hat mit der neuen Methode, durch seinen Fleiß gute Resultate, Leistungen, Erfolge, Ergebnisse erzielt
> bei den Verhandlungen konnte keine Einigung, Übereinstimmung erzielt werden
> *mit dem Produkt wurden gute Abschlüsse, Einnahmen, ein guter Preis (auf der Messe) erzielt *
> […]
> DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache


----------



## Alan Evangelista

ablativ said:


> It's just a matter of linguistic style: Most sophisticated: erhalten, a little less: bekommen, at the end: kriegen.



Nice concise explanation! 

What are the differences between "bekommen", "erhalten", "entgegennehmen", "empfangen", "besorgen" and "kriegen"? says that "erhalten" means to receive something that you have expected, waited for. Therefore, the following example sentences would not be idiomatic:

- Der Verkäufer war überrascht, als er bei dem Treffen eine Beförderung erhielt.
- Mein Bruder erhielt einen Brief von einem alten Freund, von dem er seit Ewigkeiten nichts mehr gehört hat.

Is there any truth in that?


----------



## JClaudeK

Alan Evangelista said:


> What are the differences between "bekommen", "erhalten", "entgegennehmen", "empfangen", "besorgen" and "kriegen"? says that "erhalten" means to receive something that you have expected, waited for. Therefore, the following example sentences would not be idiomatic:


I don't agree. The example sentences  _are_ idiomatic.


ablativ said:


> It's just a matter of linguistic style: Most sophisticated: erhalten, a little less: bekommen, at the end: kriegen.


 


> *erhalten *
> = _gehoben_ etw. bekommen
> _einen Brief, Bescheid, Gruß erhalten
> .......  erhielt er einen hohen Posten _



Duden
_ er erhielt das Buch als Geschenk _(he didn't expect it, wait  for it!)


----------



## Hutschi

Jason_2_toi said:


> Well, obviously I'm talking about kriegen. Equally, pronounced correctly, it's as you would expect (du kriegst), for example). But in colloquial usage, people will say, du krisst (pronunciation approximate) 'ne Ohrfeige.


I don't think so.

1. Pronunciation is regionally different.
2. I never heared "Krisst" - but it will be used regionally. I Just see: Basically in the North, not in the South.
3. I know: _du krichst, du grichst, du krigst, and du grigst, du krikst, du grigst, _even _du jrichst. And there may be more._
(I write in German letters, and not in IPA. I do not know it enough.)

(du) kriegst «  atlas-alltagssprache
(Here you find some regional forms in daily language)

PS: In the source they do not consider the first "k" which is spoken in many regions not aspirated (unbehaucht) and so it sounds soft.

*edit*:  not aspirated


----------



## Hutschi

> In einem Großteil der Antworten aus der Schweiz wurde dagegen darauf hingewiesen, dass das Verb _kriegen_ (statt _bekommen_) dort überhaupt unüblich ist.


 (du) kriegst « atlas-alltagssprache


----------



## JClaudeK

> It's just a matter of linguistic style: Most sophisticated: erhalten, a little less: bekommen, at the end: kriegen.


Mit einer Einschränkung:
"erhalten" setzt voraus, dass man etwas von jemandem erhält.

In Kollokationen wie "Hunger/ Angst bekommen" funktioniert _erhalten_ nicht:
Ich habe Hunger/ Durst/ Angst .....  bekommen. 
Ich habe Hunger/ Durst/ Angst ..... gekriegt. 
Ich habe Hunger/ Durst/ Angst ..... erhalten. 


Edit: noch ein Beispiel:


Frieder said:


> Ich glaube ich erhalte gerade eine Erkältung.







Frieder said:


> Du erhältst gleich eine Ohrfeige.


Hier ist mMn. "erhalten" - theoretisch - möglich, wäre aber sehr ungewöhnlich/ nicht sehr idiomatisch. (der_ gehobene Stil_ passt nicht zu _Ohrfeige_)


----------



## Hutschi

Eine zweite Einschränkung (bzw. Erweiterung):
"Erhalten" hat mehr Bedeutungen, zum Beispiel im Sinne von "bewahren", solche betrachten wir hier nicht.
Das heißt: Man kann "erhalten" auch aus anderen Gründen nur in bestimmten Fällen durch "bekommen" und "kriegen" ersetzen.


----------

